# Welche sind die besten Waggler?



## zombie330 (2. Januar 2006)

Und vor allem, wo bekomme ich diese her? Ich hab schon gehört von Trabucco, Triana und Middy! Wobei ich auf die transparenten nicht so stehe. Was gibt es für Material?#h MfG


----------



## Rotauge (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Ich find die Drennan-Wagler noch am besten: schau mal hier


----------



## zombie330 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Danke für den Link, jetzt hab ich schon mal ein paar Bilder! Nur mit der Sprache wirds wohl nicht klappen, denn englisch ist bei mir so lala.#q


----------



## Rotauge (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Ich kann dir diesbezüglich das Buch von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck empfehlen: Fische fangen - mit der Pose, wenn du Glück hast, gibt es das noch bei Amazon.de für knappe 3 Euro. Da sind sämtliche Waggler und Sticks beschrieben. Echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## zombie330 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Habe soeben das Buch bestellt, ist auch noch versandkostenfrei gewesen!#6  Werde mich dann später noch dazu äußern, ob es mir geholfen hat. Vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## plattform7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Für mich existieren irgendwie keine perfekten Waggler  ... Ich finde die alle nicht besonders... Immer stört mich irgendwas. Eigentlich stehe ich auf Drennan, habe mir dann ein Paar Crystalwagler und Carpcrystals geholt und ich muss sagen: "Was für ein Sch**ß ist das denn?" Material und Äußeres ohne Frage super, aber die Vorbebleiung #c ... Der Waggler trägt 3,5 gr + 2BB die Vorbebleiung ist 3.5 Gramm - und dabei ist der Waggler schon soweit unten, dass man keine 2BB mehr drauf bringen kann - denn dann ist er ja grade unter Wasser. Das Selbe mit Carpcrystal - 4 Gramm Tragkraft - 4 Gramm vorgebleit, also schauen ungefähr 2 mm aus dem Wasser |kopfkrat ... Meiner Meinung nach ist damit keine Montage möglich, zumindest nicht wenn man auf Grund fischt und auch Hebebisse erkennen will. Dann wollte ich noch eine Antenne so haben, dass ich sie den Lichtverhältnissen nach anpassen kann (was die drennans anbieten) aber auch bei Nacht gegen einen Knicklicht tauschen kann (geht bei drennans nicht, zu klein)... Also habe ich nicht lange überlegt und meinen perfekten Waggler mir selbst gebaut... Die Bebleiung vom Drennan von 3.5 Gramm auf ungefähr 2 Gramm abgeschliffen, einen billigen Knicklich-Waggler gekauft, davon die Mangette zu Aufnahme von Knicklichtern entfernt, den Fuss soweit angepasst, dass er in die Antennenöffnung von Drennan passt, alles mit dem Sekundenkleber gesichert - und fertig war er - mein perfekter Waggler |supergri ... Somit kann ich auch richtig "matchmäßig" die Montage ausbleien und auch an die momentane Beißlaune anpassen, so dass die Bissanzeige immer perfekt bleibt...

Aber sonst würde ich mich bei Trabucco und Middy umsehen, die sollen ganz gut sein...


----------



## zombie330 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Ja mit den Tragkräften hab ich auch schon einiges durch, aber das es bei den Markenwagglern nicht passt ist schon schade. Zum Selbstbau fehlt mir noch ein wenig der Schneid. Sie sollen ja auch vernünftig ausschauen.#:


----------



## plattform7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Ja, ne, stimmen tut das ja, ich finde es nur total bescheuert, das Dingen komplett auszubleien, so dass man keine Bleischrotte mehr zusätzlich verwenden kann.... Alleine die Tatsache, dass die Tragkraft immer auf die komplette Länge des Wagglers bezogen wird (also waggler mit 4gr Tragkraft mit 4gr ausgebleibt ist komplett unter Wasser), finde ich absolut komisch, wer fischt denn schon so?

Das mit "selber Basteln" da muss man keine Angst haben, die Umbaumaßnahmen sind sehr gering und der Waggler sieht wie "vom Werk" aus #6 ... Ich habe mal hie eine Kollage von dem Drennanumbau gemacht, kannst dir ja ansehen (die Bebleiung ist noch Original 3.5 Gramm, die bereits abgefeilte Version liegt noch im Keller, wollte ich nicht extra hin laufen)


----------



## zombie330 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Die Mangette ist wohl das kleine schwarze vor der Antenne? Sieht erstmal alles Top aus. Verschiedene Antennen gabs dann zu dem billigen Waggler dazu oder haste die woanders her?|wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



> Die Mangette ist wohl das kleine schwarze vor der Antenne?


 
Jep, ganz genau. Das Teil stamm von einem billigen Knicklichtwaggler und war mit ´nem 2mm dünnem Stecker in dem alten Waggler verankert. Diesen Pin habe ich nun erhitzt und ne Art kugelige Verdickung daraus gemach, die dann perfekt in den Drennan reinpasst, zur Sicherheit noch mit dem Sekundenkleber zusätzlich gesichert - steckt also Bomebenfest da drin...

Die Antennen hatte ich schon von alten Waggleren, gibt es aber bestimmt irgendwo auch separat zu kaufen, ich habe jetzt 3 Stück in unerschiedlichen Farben, das genügt mir...


----------



## Willhelm Klink (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

kurze frage

für welches Fischen brauch man eine Waggler-pose?? hab nämlich keine ahnung was das sein soll???


----------



## plattform7 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



> kurze frage
> 
> für welches Fischen brauch man eine Waggler-pose?? hab nämlich keine ahnung was das sein soll???


 
Ein Waggler ist eine vorbebleite Pose, die laufend an der Schnur montiert wird... Gefischt wird er hauptsächlich an der Matchrute, also immer wenn man weiter raus will. Da er laufend montiert wird, kann auch in den Tiefen gefischt werden, die mit einer festmontierten Pose unerreichbar sind...

Es gibt richtige Weitwurfwaggler, dort sind Gewichte bis 30-35 Gramm möglich... Damit kommt man seeeeehr weit raus :q


----------



## zombie330 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir diesbezüglich das Buch von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck empfehlen: Fische fangen - mit der Pose, wenn du Glück hast, gibt es das noch bei Amazon.de für knappe 3 Euro. Da sind sämtliche Waggler und Sticks beschrieben. Echt zu empfehlen.


Habe soeben mein Buch durchgeblättert und muss sagen, sehr interessant!:q 
Der Autor geht ins kleinste Detail, da hab ick ne Menge zu lesen|rolleyes Danke dir Rotauge


----------



## Werraschreck (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

|supergri 





			
				zombie330 schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor allem, wo bekomme ich diese her? Ich hab schon gehört von Trabucco, Triana und Middy! Wobei ich auf die transparenten nicht so stehe. Was gibt es für Material?#hMfG


    Hallo

 Also zu den Besten zählen die Waggler der Fa. Milo und da vor allen der Bora ideal für das Fischen auf Distanz aber auch der Genius ist absolute Oberklasse als Nachfolger vom Bora . Allerdings hat die Qualität auch ihren Preis!!
 Schau halt mal bei M.Schlögl auf seine HP .


----------



## plattform7 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Von dem Genius habe ich erst vor Kurzem gehört, scheint ein richtig schöner Waggler zu sein, in der kleinsten/leichtesten Ausführung würde ich ihn mir gerne zulegen. Die sehr große Anpassungsfähigkeit, auf Grund von 7 (glaube ich) mitgelieferten Antennen ist schon Hammer. Bleibt nur die Frage, wo ich so ein Teil, ohne sehr hohe Versandkosten bekommen kann, denn teuer genug ist er ja schon...


----------



## Werraschreck (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem Genius habe ich erst vor Kurzem gehört, scheint ein richtig schöner Waggler zu sein, in der kleinsten/leichtesten Ausführung würde ich ihn mir gerne zulegen. Die sehr große Anpassungsfähigkeit, auf Grund von 7 (glaube ich) mitgelieferten Antennen ist schon Hammer. Bleibt nur die Frage, wo ich so ein Teil, ohne sehr hohe Versandkosten bekommen kann, denn teuer genug ist er ja schon...


 
http://www.michaelschloegl.de/  schau da mal nach


----------



## zombie330 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

 Hallo, vielen Dank für deinen Eintrag! Die Umfrage ist ja schon ein wenig her, aber der Waggler macht einen super Eindruck. Ich hoffe das ein Knicklicht an diese Waggler passt? Da werde ich wohl zulangen und das Teil ausprobieren. #6 MfG


----------



## sumo-carp (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

ich finde, dass die billigsten waggler immer noch die besten sind...


----------



## zombie330 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

#q Hallo, das ist eben mein Problem! Ich will endlich weg von den billigen Dingern, da oft die Öse am unteren Ende bricht! Dann geht die Farbe ab und all so ein Mist. Die Tragkraftwerte stimmen nie! #h MfG


----------



## Werraschreck (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, dass die billigsten waggler immer noch die besten sind...


 Hallo

 Ich sage es mal so , du hast noch keine hochwertigen Waggler benutzt.


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

Hallo 
Die besten Waggler sind von Milo die fligen am besten................................ ich habe auch welche und bin voll zu friedent 
kostet das stück ca. 10euro
Gruß jan


----------



## zombie330 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*

#h Kannst Du alle Modelle von Milo empfehlen oder sollte ich nur bestimmte benutzen? Wo kaufst du deine Waggler? MfG:m


----------



## Werraschreck (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche sind die besten Waggler?*



			
				zombie330 schrieb:
			
		

> #h Kannst Du alle Modelle von Milo empfehlen oder sollte ich nur bestimmte benutzen? Wo kaufst du deine Waggler? MfG:m


 
  Habe fast nur den Bora und den Arrow im Einsatz.

                                                        mfg tobias


----------

